# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  plusieurs piece jointe ?

## WorkflowMan

Bon j'ai une chtite question
quand on cree un formulaire (infopath) pour une liste de formulaire (sharepoint)
et on ajoute le controle piece jointe savez vous dans quel endroit sharepoint le sauvegarde ????
et deuxieme question avez vous une astuce : pour que l'utilisateur puisse joindre plusieurs fichiers ???? (je veux pas rajouter de controle)
merci

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Ben ton fichier est stock en base64 dans ton xml. Si tu veux le rcuprer faut le retransformer.

Et pour ton autre problme t'as qu'a rendre ton champs multiple en ditant ton schma. Ou alors insrer un bouton qui va t'ouvrir un dialog (open) via un code C# et rcuprer le fichier et l'enregistrer directement sur ton Sharepoint.

++

Thierry

----------


## WorkflowMan

> t'as qu'a rendre ton champs multiple en ditant ton schma. Ou alors insrer un bouton qui va t'ouvrir un dialog (open) via un code C# et rcuprer le fichier et l'enregistrer directement sur ton Sharepoint.


merci de ta reponse
je testerais cette solution, par contre je sais pas si sa marchera sur form server

----------


## virgul

non winform ca marche pas via formservices donc il ne te reste plus qu'a dit ton schma et rendre ton lment multiple.

tu n'as pas besoin d'un groupe rptitif en dessus fait simplement un lment rptitif. Puis, tire(drag and drop) simplement avec le clic droit depuis ta source de donnes dans ton formulaire puis choisis et insre une section rptitive avec controle.

et au niveau de la modif du schma ca reste lger et toujours compatible avec les xml dj crer.

----------


## WorkflowMan

hehe pas bete du tout  ::):  ::king:: 
merci pour l'astuce
mais tu as des infos suplmentaires sur 


> Ben ton fichier est stock en base64 dans ton xml.


c'est  comme de l'hexa mais en plus chiant ???
donc il faudrait que je decrypte chaque XML ::aie::  ::aie:: 
oulalala pas bon saaaaa

----------


## virgul

Non c'est pas trop dure tape dans google: base64 converter

Y a des appli qui te le dcode directement et des explcation sur coment faire.

Moi je rcupre des image et comme dans word il arrive a les lire ben j'ai jamais eu ce souci..

Bonne chance

++

Thierry

----------


## WorkflowMan

::merci::

----------

